# Afghan Ops Contest: Play and win a Vulture II Backpack! ($199.99 MSRP)



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Apr 2011)

Another month, and another contest courtesy of Tactown Gear. This time, you can win a Vulture II Backpack. Intimidate your civvy co-workers or send your kid to school with the coolest back pack going. 

As always, each proficiency level you gain with the contest mission earns you one 'ballot' for the prize draw. So if you make it to proficiency level 20, you have 20 chances to win the prize. It's not as easy as it sounds though... with each level, proficiency is harder to earn so the higher you go, the longer it takes to get to the next level. Check the Stats tab at any time to see how many ballots you have earned, as well as the top 10 players for the contest. All you need is one ballot to win!

The new Conduct a foot patrol through District 9 mission is located in Kandahar City, and is clearly marked with (CONTEST) in the title.

On Sunday, May 1st at noon AT, the winner will be chosen at random.

At proficiency level 1, the mission stats are:


Rank 17
Consumes 17 Combat Readiness
Provides 57 Combat Experience
Equipment needed:
1 x Desert Boots (8
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
1 x C7A2 Rifle (40
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
2 x 120x 5.56mm Ball (5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) [Consumed]
1 x Vulture II Backpack (20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Enjoy!


----------



## 2010newbie (6 Apr 2011)

What luck! First run at the mission and I get "Mission Failed"..... Is this an indicator I'm not going to win so I shouldn't bother??   ;D


----------



## kratz (6 Apr 2011)

Well the missions were terrific for gathering Intelligence. Thanks Mike.  ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Apr 2011)

Another awesome contest, thanks Mike and Sylvain (from Tactown). I think I'll get a couple levels tomorrow morning, gotta stay ahead of Chief Stoker.  >


----------



## josh54243 (7 Apr 2011)

Here we go again...

Thanks again for the opportunities Mike and Tactown!


----------



## mwc (7 Apr 2011)

Yay!! Just got to level 17 tonight and entered my first ballot! haha


----------



## larry Strong (7 Apr 2011)

Woohooo something I can use ;D Thanks Mike and Tactown!


----------



## kuchunwah (7 Apr 2011)

how is the level requirement determined? last time it was 38 and now 17?


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Apr 2011)

kuchunwah said:
			
		

> how is the level requirement determined? last time it was 38 and now 17?



Random.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Apr 2011)

It's a combination of things really... used to be that I would find a Rank where there was no mission already, to plug the gaps... now all the lower Ranks will already unlock missions, so I can add them in anywhere. I made this one lower to make it accessible to more players. No magic to it.


----------



## MMSS (8 Apr 2011)

Another month, another piece of kit to dream about


----------



## kuchunwah (9 Apr 2011)

i guess i was just being sulky to the fact that i couldn't participate the last contest until like the 2nd last day


----------



## a.schamb (9 Apr 2011)

Another one! Thanks Tactown and Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Apr 2011)

Good news, Sully's Reconnaissance Supply has donated two Field Expedient Military Map Model Kits for second and third place draws!






Thanks Ben!


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Apr 2011)

Even better! Time to get on those missions.


----------



## kuchunwah (13 Apr 2011)

thats great to hear!


----------



## PuckChaser (1 May 2011)

Today's the day!!! Can't wait.


----------



## josh54243 (1 May 2011)

Oh wow, last month just flew by!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 May 2011)

And the winner is... jeffb!

Congratulations!


----------



## BlueJingo (1 May 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 May 2011)

The 2 reconnaissance kits go to:
CEEBEE501
Matthew New

Congrats to you as well!


----------



## josh54243 (1 May 2011)

Congrats guys!


----------



## PuckChaser (1 May 2011)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## larry Strong (1 May 2011)

Congrats to the winners  ;D


----------



## Rheostatic (1 May 2011)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 May 2011)

I hate you jeffb!!!!

That is all.

dileas

tess


----------



## jeffb (1 May 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> And the winner is... jeffb!
> 
> Congratulations!



WHOHOO!!! Thanks Mike and Tactown. 

I'll be eagerly watching the mail.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 May 2011)

jeffb said:
			
		

> WHOHOO!!! Thanks Mike and Tactown.
> 
> I'll be eagerly watching the mail.



Did I mention that I hate you?

dileas

tess


----------



## jeffb (1 May 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Did I mention that I hate you?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess


----------

